# Applying Pro Tec Powder Paint



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Over the past few years I've really enjoyed the time spent to pour and paint my own jigs. I've really grown into using the Pro Tec Powder Paint. It's easy and you can really make a lot of jigs in a short amount of time. If you cure them they are super durable. I met a guy at a sportsman show who did some really fancy work on his walleye hair jigs using Pro Tec Powder but I'm having a hard time seeing how he was able to blend, mix and match different colors creating really psychedelic patterns! I haven't passed the two-tone level. I'm guessing he was using some sort of bubbler or air driven tool to allow the powder to be more controlled. I know there is air brushing but can you use powder for those? Maybe I'm not doing enough research. Anybody got a quick link or care to share their methods?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

You mention psychedelic..... were the colors 'swirled' on? I have seen jig heads painted with the swirl colors and pretty sure that is done with a different type of liquid paint or nail polish. There are YouTube videos how to do that.

I have heard of powder being airbrushed on, but really have no clue what equipment you need. I do know you need a recovery box/booth so you can save any of the powder that is sprayed and does no stick. That said, you can do some pretty cool stuff just by tapping powder over the jar with a brush and using stencils also. The more complex you want to do, you need more surface area to work on..... bigger jigs or spoons. You can do some pretty detailed work on the flat sided jig heads guys use on the reefs for walleye. I have some flatheads painted up at home, will have to see if i have any pics of them.

I do have a bunch of pictures of other oddball stuff. These are all painted with powder and simply taping it on from a paint brush........


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I suppose by psychedelic I really meant lots of different colors...and yes they were painted on the flat style lead heads or scallop shaped style. Which makes sense with the easier surface area to apply the paint. Your work looks fantastic. That's the kind of patterns I'm looking to go for on some of these jigs and I figured it would be best on the larger ones. The "tapping brush" method would be the way to go. I had a feeling it would be an easier method (rather easier said than done lol) besides using a power tool. Thanks for the tip and I'd love to see some of your jigs if you find pictures of them.

Again, good work!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Only have a few of the painted flathead jigs left. Tied up a bunch last year and gave them to my Dad and a few other friends. Here is what i have left. There are a couple of bigger Do-It Walleye mold heads there too that someone poured for me with over sized hooks.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Those look awesome for just using the powder paint. That's motivating to try myself. Excellent work.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It can get addicting and ten times more work than needed...... but it sure is fun. Even more fun when you get mixing colors and adding glitter and mica and pearl pigments. I easily own more glitter than my 13 year old daughter. Once i got into powder painting, i gave her all MY fingernail polish except for hard as nails clear coat for thread necks.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

1MoreKast said:


> Over the past few years I've really enjoyed the time spent to pour and paint my own jigs. I've really grown into using the Pro Tec Powder Paint. It's easy and you can really make a lot of jigs in a short amount of time. If you cure them they are super durable. I met a guy at a sportsman show who did some really fancy work on his walleye hair jigs using Pro Tec Powder but I'm having a hard time seeing how he was able to blend, mix and match different colors creating really psychedelic patterns! I haven't passed the two-tone level. I'm guessing he was using some sort of bubbler or air driven tool to allow the powder to be more controlled. I know there is air brushing but can you use powder for those? Maybe I'm not doing enough research. Anybody got a quick link or care to share their methods?
> 
> Thanks in advance


you can wach powder painting videos,with air brush and he sell air brush for powder paint.
http://www.tjstackle.com/
look for videe powder painting with air brush,there is few videos.
you can powder paint with any air brush that has biger nozel opening than the powder paint size.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> you can wach powder painting videos,with air brush and he sell air brush for powder paint.
> http://www.tjstackle.com/
> look for videe powder painting with air brush,there is few videos.
> you can powder paint with any air brush that has biger nozel opening than the powder paint size.


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

The badger mini sandblaster airbrush works well for it , almost identical to what tj sells.


----------



## buckeyebandit74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Janns netcraft sells a airbrush made for powder paint.


----------

